# John Deere x530 hill climb



## gridge (Nov 13, 2011)

I go a used JD x530 added wheel weights. Just how steep of a hill is ok to climb straight up and down for the most part with out danger to the machine or me? Thanks for your help on the John Deere vs the Kubota choice. gridge


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

First of all, can you get to a safe spot for turning around or are you forced into turning around on the actual grade? Also.... What sort of tires are you running on it? Turfs?


----------



## gridge (Nov 13, 2011)

I would have a safe place to turn or I would not go up or down the incline and the ties are not turf, they are the multi-terrain knobby tires that come standard on the 2010 x530 multi terrain. Thanks for your interest. gridge


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

How steep a hill are we talking here? In your manual, there is probably a diagram showing the maximum safe recommended slope you can drive up with your machine (probably about 10-15% grade). The tractor can drive up a very steep slope, but the question becomes how safe is it to drive on such a slope. Do you have a particular hill in mind? Any pictures of the hill so we can see it?


----------

